# My TV is bust...advice on new one ?



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

This evening my old Hitachi 4:3 Nicam died..its been sort of losing picture intermittently for the last month, so its not unexpected. Not sure if its repairable or worth repairing ? Got 7 years out of it..so not bad, but not good. A lots happened in 7 years in the world of TVs, and I suppose its time for a new one.

Any Videophiles on here to give some advice ? Some criteria I have..

1. My old TV is 28in and thats idea viewing area. I will probably go for a widescreen. Would I need a 32in or is 28 OK ?

2. Don't need any fancy sound as I don't want cables everywhere. Used to have virtual 3D stuff..but didn't impress.

3. Nice cabinet, and not too bulky or deep. Shallower and lighter the better

4. Is 100Mhz worth it ?, as I have a digital receiver anyway..and only watch digital TV.

5. Something with a long guarantee, and reputation for reliability.

6. I'd consider something with bulit in digital receiver so I can get rid of my old PACE box and another remote. Are they any good and futureproof or shall I stick to my PACE box ?

7. My sister works for Sharp so I can get 25% discount..any good Sharp stuff ???

8. Budget ..don't want to spend more than 1K really. :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Try...........
http://www.unbeatable.co.uk and http://www.techtronics.co.uk


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Bit strange (and I'm sure we're not the same person) but my Hitachi 28" stopped working at the weekend 4:3 and 7 years old. I'm doing similar research at the moment but can't seem to decide.

I'm probably happy with another 28", 100hz (take a good look in Dixons/Comet etc at how much better the picture looks). The best 2 to me seem to be the Sony ????SL60 and the Panasonic ????PL10. But my view seems to change every day.

I hope the forum AV-propeller-heads give this thread a good thrashing


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Had a quick look in the AV forum, and for 1K, the word is Loewe Aventos 3981 ZW. Anyone have experience of these ? People say Sony tubes buzz a lot :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

got a 32" Toshiba from Currys not that long ago - not my kind of shop etc - but Telly is decent and good sound and input sockets. Currently Â£800


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> People say Sony tubes buzz a lot Â :-/


Mine's ok,i've had it for nearly 4 years now and it's a great picture..............Currently sniffing around for a 32" Sony Wega ;D


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Think I need a trip down to John Lewis this weekend. Life without a TV is a almost as hard as life without a TT ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My Hitatchi 21" TV died 2 years ago when it was about 7 years old!

I had repaired this before twice.

Woracle and Mike tell me something. Do you hear sound but you don't have a picture? If the answer is yes then I can tell you how to fix it!

I currently don't have any TV because I am doing the floor in the lounge with laminate wood. I quite like it...I get more attention from my wife!! ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan, how big is your lounge exactly? I did the entire downstairs of our old house in a weekend.

You can lay more than one piece per day you know


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Woracle and Mike tell me something. Do you hear sound but you don't have a picture? If the answer is yes then I can tell you how to fix it!


Exactly, please tell!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I quite like it...I get more attention from my wife!! Â ;D


Is this because you're on your hands and knees vlastan ;D


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> Do you hear sound but you don't have a picture?
> ;D


For about the last month, that was the symptom when you first switch it on and lasts for about 10 mins, but intermittent. Pic goes off for about a min, back on, off etc. Then I guess it warms up and is OK. Now, its kaput. No power at all, no led light even..just a quiet buzz.. :-/

What sort of repair costs are we talking about ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos,

I did two rooms together the one after the other. And I only worked in the evening as I have to work during the day and post in the forum!! ;D

Now back to the TVs.

It looks that these Hitachis suffer a lot from dry soldering on the little board that stick on the end of the CRT. All is needed is to open the TV and warm up the contacts on the back of the boards and add some more solder with a solder iron.

Before I came to the UK to do my degree I did a two year course that involved repairing TV sets. So having power but no picture means that either the high voltage plug attached on the CRT is dead or the electron gun doesn't produce any electron.

I fixed mine and then I sold it! ;D Because it did it once and I took it for repair and then it did it again 2 years later, when I had a go.

This problem used to be quite common in the older TV sets and I was very unhappy about happening in my TV too. So I will never get a Hitachi again.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> For about the last month, that was the symptom when you first switch it on and lasts for about 10 mins, but intermittent. Pic goes off for about a min, back on, off etc. Then I guess it warms up and is OK. Now, its kaput. No power at all, no led light even..just a quiet buzz.. :-/
> 
> What sort of repair costs are we talking about ?


The buzzing could be the transformer then. So current goes up to this point but then nothing more. So yours seems to be a power issue now.

I am not sure if they will require parts to fix this but labour can easily be 50-60 an hour.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

John Lewis give a 5 year guarantee on TV's. That along with their price match policy (only match prices of bricks-and-morter shops in mainland UK) make them a good place to buy TV's (IMO).
The only downside is that they don't always have an extensive selection.

If you have a 28" 4:3 TV then, to keep the same viewing height, you'll want a 32" widescreen.
We've just gone from a Sony 24" 4:3 to a 28" Philips 28PW6006.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There is a big difference between a 28" and 32" widescreen TV.

As your budget is 1k you can easily afford the 32" one and you should go for it!


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

As a temp solution I have a Sony 25" tv which I am looking to GIVE AWAY. Works fine just surplus to requiremnents.

If you really are without TV and want this while you decide/wait then its yours (Or anyone else for that matter).


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> If you really are without TV and want this while you decide/wait then its yours (Or anyone else for that matter).


Very kind of you mate, but I'm gonna see if I can fix that transformer first. If not, I have a free TV too..but not in working order..in that case I might take it off your hands  You in deepest Essex or edge of London ?


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

5 mins from Junc 29 of M25.

It has to go within the next couple of days - tip is the last option - so let me know. Thanks.


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Mine is being taking away for repair estimate tomorrow. If its too expensive to fix and yours is still available, I'd take it. Can you wait till Friday evening for an answer ? :-/


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Woracle, you have IM.


----------

